# Unexplained Infertility & Clomid



## AutumnSky

The title says it all really. DH and I are classed under 'unexplained infertility'. I ovulate, his SA is normal, lap & dye results fine, no PCOS or endo, regular 27-29 days cycles, and a 12 day luteal phase.

I have been prescribed metformin & clomid, which, initially I was thrilled about. But after making the mistake of researching on Google, I'm not so sure now.

Most of the sources I've found, say that taking Clomid when you already ovulate is practically pointless.

Yes, there are a few success stories, but I was shocked with how many of these 'success' stories ended in a miscarriage quite early on. Also, who's to say that it wasn't just 'their time' to get pregnant, and the Clomid actually had nothing to do with it at all?

I think my Consultant was reluctant to give me the Clomid, but as his registrar promised it to me at my last appt, I think he felt obliged to give me the prescription. He mentioned referring us to go for IUI instead, which I turned down as I wanted to try the Clomid first. Now I'm thinking I've made a mistake. I have to go back in 5 weeks time for a follow-up and blood test. Perhaps I'll ask him to refer me for IUI then?

Also, the side-effects of the Clomid are scaring me, especially the over-stimulating. I know it is rare, but it is still scary. Also, the effects it can have on cervical mucus and the possibility that it can make the lining of your womb thin. I understand how Clomid would help someone who is annovulatory, or who has PCOS etc, but I don't understand how it can help me.

I came away from my appt yesterday full of hope and optimism. Now I've worried myself stupid, and am doubting whether I should even bother taking the Clomid??!

Other research I've done, however, does imply that the Clomid _*may*_ help me ovulate 'better' - i.e. help release more mature and better quality eggs. But surely the low success rates it seems to have on unexplained infertility make it a waste of time??

Aaaagggghhhh, I don't know what to do!! Help!!


----------



## maz

I was prescribed clomid for unexplained infertility too, and then I was referred to the hospital that does IVF. The new consultant told me to stop taking clomid as he said that it does absolutely nothing for someone that is ovulating, and he said that there was no point in putting chemicals into my body when I didn't need them.

It is entirely your choice whether you continue with the clomid, but it might be better to chat to your consultant about your concerns, or seek a second opinion if you don't want to do that.

Good luck with whatever you decide...

xx


----------



## Omi

Im no expert as im not on clomid but i asked my doc about it as i'd been ttc a long time. As it happened a new study came out the same week whose findings showed that for couples on clomid with unexplained infertility didnt get any more pg than couples that didnt use it. My doc seemed to think it was a bit overprescribed, but having said that clomid is supposed to produce more and stronger eggs so as Maz says, if you're ok with taking it, why not?

Its a very widely prescribed drug simply because it is generally considered safe so its only a choice you can make...

Good luck, hun! 

Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## miel

well all you are saying is correct... usually they prescribe clomid for up to six month max right?

what about you just give it a try for 3 and see what happen...?

Sinead got her BFP with it and i think she was ovulate normally before ...(she got BFP first try too i believe)


----------



## ariel

I was put on clomid and also went through IUI treatment. I was ovulating regularly but the clinic I went to prescribed clomid...we figured if I produced more eggs our chances of getting pregnant are better. Well, I'm happy to say that I am pregnant with this method, it's still very early so anything could happen.

I guess as a word of caution, read enough but not too much, you'll just drive yourself crazy. When I did the research for IUI and the success stories of getting pregnant..they were depressing. But we were successful.


----------



## AutumnSky

miel said:


> well all you are saying is correct... usually they prescribe clomid for up to six month max right?
> 
> what about you just give it a try for 3 and see what happen...?
> 
> Sinead got her BFP with it and i think she was ovulate normally before ...(she got BFP first try too i believe)

I don't think Sinead ever got round to needing the Clomid in the end (lucky girl!!) If I remember right, I think she was going to get it when they got the results of her DH's SA, but she got her BFP before that happened. :hugs:


----------



## AutumnSky

ariel said:


> I was put on clomid and also went through IUI treatment. I was ovulating regularly but the clinic I went to prescribed clomid...we figured if I produced more eggs our chances of getting pregnant are better. Well, I'm happy to say that I am pregnant with this method, it's still very early so anything could happen.
> 
> I guess as a word of caution, read enough but not too much, you'll just drive yourself crazy. When I did the research for IUI and the success stories of getting pregnant..they were depressing. But we were successful.

See, this is what the majority of my research has found; clomid & IUI together can be successful in someone who already ovulates. Clomid by itself however, not so much.

Maybe I'll take the clomid this month, and then when I go back in 5 weeks, I'll also ask my consultant to refer us for IUI too??


----------



## ariel

IUI has to be done when you ovulate. If you wait 5 weeks, you will miss this cycle...not sure if you knew that or not. 

You never know, the clomid may work....someone needs to be a success story...maybe that will be you.


----------



## AutumnSky

ariel said:


> IUI has to be done when you ovulate. If you wait 5 weeks, you will miss this cycle...not sure if you knew that or not.
> 
> You never know, the clomid may work....someone needs to be a success story...maybe that will be you.

I won't be doing IUI for a long time yet. I need to referred to the IVF unit in Cardiff first, which is what my consultant offered to do for me yesterday, but I said no. 

I don't think we'll be eligible for IUI until Sept of this year anyway, because we have to have been TTC for over 2 years before they will treat us.

What I meant is, I will take just the clomid this cycle, and see what happens. When I go back in 5 weeks, I will then ask my DR to also refer us for IUI, which, like I said, we probably won't be able to have until the end of this year.

Whether or not I continue taking just the clomid for the next 3 months as Miel suggested; I haven't decided yet. As Maz said, there is not much point me taking meds for something that I don't need to take meds for.

Hopefully, I'll get pregnant this cycle, before I even have to start taking the Clomid (I'm due to start on day 2 of my next cycle - which is roughly 2 weeks away).

:hug:

xxxxx


----------



## HAYS

Hey chick, we are on the unexplained list too,but they have never mentioned clomid to me, just said IUI is next option??xx


----------



## AutumnSky

HAYS said:


> Hey chick, we are on the unexplained list too,but they have never mentioned clomid to me, just said IUI is next option??xx

Hey hun,

I don't think that my consultant would have given me the clomid if I hadn't already been offered it by his Registrar. But because I won't be eligible for IUI until the end of this year, and I am *THE MOST* impatient person in the world, I thought that Clomid would help and _WAS_ anxious to take it.

Not so much now though, lol.

xxxx


----------



## CareBear

I don't think it would hurt to try for a month you never know you may be one of those lucky ones! But I have also heard that if you o then clomid isn't going to increase your chances of getting pregnant. I think it be worth trying for a month and ask to be referred for IUI and then go back on the clomid (if thats how they do it) with the IUI treatment. Good luck


----------



## AutumnSky

CareBear said:


> I don't think it would hurt to try for a month you never know you may be one of those lucky ones! But I have also heard that if you o then clomid isn't going to increase your chances of getting pregnant. I think it be worth trying for a month and ask to be referred for IUI and then go back on the clomid (if thats how they do it) with the IUI treatment. Good luck

My thoughts exactly!! :hugs:

Ugh, Infertility is crap.

Why can't we all just get our :bfp:'s without resorting to drugs and medical laboratories??

:hug:


----------



## ariel

It's too bad that there are such long waiting lists. I'm not in the UK and since we pay for any treatment out of our own pockets, there are really no waiting lists. I was able to start almost immediately after my consultation.

Could you consider going to a private clinic and paying for it yourself? I know it's expensive but maybe then you don't have to wait so long.


----------



## miel

AutumnSky said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> well all you are saying is correct... usually they prescribe clomid for up to six month max right?
> 
> what about you just give it a try for 3 and see what happen...?
> 
> Sinead got her BFP with it and i think she was ovulate normally before ...(she got BFP first try too i believe)
> 
> I don't think Sinead ever got round to needing the Clomid in the end (lucky girl!!) If I remember right, I think she was going to get it when they got the results of her DH's SA, but she got her BFP before that happened. :hugs:Click to expand...

you are right it was bird24 and wishing4baby that got thier BFP with first round clomid :happydance:


----------



## CareBear

AutumnSky said:


> CareBear said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it would hurt to try for a month you never know you may be one of those lucky ones! But I have also heard that if you o then clomid isn't going to increase your chances of getting pregnant. I think it be worth trying for a month and ask to be referred for IUI and then go back on the clomid (if thats how they do it) with the IUI treatment. Good luck
> 
> My thoughts exactly!! :hugs:
> 
> Ugh, Infertility is crap.
> 
> Why can't we all just get our :bfp:'s without resorting to drugs and medical laboratories??
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

I know infertility sucks! Someone said to me the other day good luck with your consultants appointment and you'll be on IUI.. Whilst I'm aware they all meant well all I could think was well I don't want to do IUI and all these invasive procedures!!! :hissy:


----------



## hopeful4baby

After my lap&dye in Nov, my results were all clear, I've seen a consultant just before Xmas. They've sent me home with the words to RELAX and it will happen! (aarrgh) I am to see them again in the next month, after 3 months they gave me, but she really wasn't keen on giving me any Chlomid. Apparently you can only take it 6 months in your lifetime and they said I don't need it, it could only mess me up. Just like you, I'm not really sure about it all. And just like you I wish I could get my sticky BFP without any of this hustle and heartache.

:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi hun thanks for posting this :hugs: The fs is putting me on clomid in May for unexplained infertility, i do have a lp of 8-9 days tho, and apparently it will help with that. I'm nervous about putting my body thro it, but i guess we have to try, and hope we get lucky. Good luck. XXX


----------



## gerra523

did you do clomid and the IUI simultaneously?



ariel said:


> I was put on clomid and also went through IUI treatment. I was ovulating regularly but the clinic I went to prescribed clomid...we figured if I produced more eggs our chances of getting pregnant are better. Well, I'm happy to say that I am pregnant with this method, it's still very early so anything could happen.
> 
> I guess as a word of caution, read enough but not too much, you'll just drive yourself crazy. When I did the research for IUI and the success stories of getting pregnant..they were depressing. But we were successful.


----------



## UnKannie

Anyone try Clomid for DH? I heard it helps with sperm count, volume, and motility if they take 25mg for 25 days. Would a GP prescribe it?


----------



## Lawyer chick

gerra523 said:


> did you do clomid and the IUI simultaneously?
> 
> 
> 
> ariel said:
> 
> 
> I was put on clomid and also went through IUI treatment. I was ovulating regularly but the clinic I went to prescribed clomid...we figured if I produced more eggs our chances of getting pregnant are better. Well, I'm happy to say that I am pregnant with this method, it's still very early so anything could happen.
> 
> I guess as a word of caution, read enough but not too much, you'll just drive yourself crazy. When I did the research for IUI and the success stories of getting pregnant..they were depressing. But we were successful.Click to expand...

Yes. That's my treatment. If my amh was low I was to do injectibles.


----------

